# Overnight stays in an ASDA carpark?



## celestialspore (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, maybe not the most scenic of places to park up overnight, but has anybody tried it?

Apparently walmart is known in the US to be the largest free campground, and is used by many needing a quick and convenient place to stay in a city.

I'm hoping to go to London in a few weeks, and would really like to park up somewhere nice and central!


----------



## Tigatigatiger (Jun 3, 2011)

Asda dear? I don't think so-I like to think I'm more a Waitrose girl?

I think in central London they'd be quite hot about people parking up overnight?? could be wrong-noticed that our local Tesco has put up a sign limiting parking to 3 hours (Abingdon). However in Oxford someone parked up on and off for weeks on a retail park.


----------



## Tony Lee (Jun 3, 2011)

I assume you know about the pollution charges involved in driving a diesel vehicle into London


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jun 3, 2011)

celestialspore said:


> Ok, maybe not the most scenic of places to park up overnight, but has anybody tried it?
> 
> Apparently walmart is known in the US to be the largest free campground, and is used by many needing a quick and convenient place to stay in a city.
> 
> I'm hoping to go to London in a few weeks, and would really like to park up somewhere nice and central!


 
The way forward in my opinion is to write to Walmart HQ and ASDA head office asking what their policy is for parking overnight in one of their car parks if space is available.

It has been reported on another forum that TESCO will allow overnight parking at the discretion of the local store manager.


----------



## diggdeep (Jun 3, 2011)

*super market parking*

we have stope over in a lot super markets go ask to see manager tell them in the morning u will be in for fresh milk bread they been o.k some off the car parks at tesco do not belong tesco thats wy time limet on in tesco car parks look for black round thing in each parking place block on the camer tackes time then if u stop over post u a find diggdeep north yorks


----------



## Pollik (Jun 3, 2011)

Tigatigatiger said:


> Asda dear? I don't think so-I like to think I'm more a Waitrose girl?
> 
> I think in central London they'd be quite hot about people parking up overnight?? could be wrong-noticed that our local Tesco has put up a sign limiting parking to 3 hours (Abingdon). However in Oxford someone parked up on and off for weeks on a retail park.


 

Hereford, too.  With CCTV.  £70 for an overstay.  I think they may have a new company managing the car parks and so need to make a profit.

It is wholly wrong, IMHO, that they can access the DVLC vehicle database.  It is an abuse of the Data Protection Act.  Particularly when I was denied the same information for someone who used my small car park for a few days.


Polly


----------



## Pollik (Jun 3, 2011)

Tony Lee said:


> I assume you know about the pollution charges involved in driving a diesel vehicle into London


 
Is this the green zone thing?  Always wondered what that was about.  Perpetuating the myth that diesel is more polluting than petrol?




Polly


----------



## fofeg101 (Jun 3, 2011)

In the USA it is not unusual for a supermarket to let you stay overnight, providing you buy something in store. Of course the USA isn't anti-motor car as it is here.


----------



## buttsvanman (Jun 3, 2011)

*Asda Parking*

Stayed on Asda park in Leeds one night ,No problem at all, store open 24 hours.
Beware of Pollution charges though.


----------



## Airecraft (Jun 4, 2011)

Pollik said:


> It is wholly wrong, IMHO, that they can access the DVLC vehicle database.  It is an abuse of the Data Protection Act.  Particularly when I was denied the same information for someone who used my small car park for a few days.
> 
> Polly


 
I agree completely. Of course, if you brazen it out it is almost impossible for parking companies to collect fines as they have to sue for breach of contract and there is no statutory duty on the vehicle owner to name the driver, as there is with speeding etc. Alternatively, you can disguise your number plate quite legally if the vehicle is not on a public road.


----------



## keithhep (Jun 4, 2011)

You can check if you'r compliant or not here Which vehicles are affected? | Low Emission Zone | Transport for London

It doesn't apply until 3 January 2012

You can also check your vehicle on this site.


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Jun 4, 2011)

The 24 Hour ASDA in Fareham has a sign prohibiting overnight parking so it's not the same everywhere. I believe they also stipulate a maximum stay of three hours (although I would have to check).


----------



## bikerbrett (Jun 4, 2011)

i think its a 2 or 3 hour max at our local asda


----------



## donkey too (Jun 4, 2011)

I never use Asda. But I do use Tesco and Sainsbury’s sometimes. I know Tesco Head office agrees to this as long as they own the car park. Sainsbury’s likewise. I always check with security anyway after all courtesy cost nothing.


----------



## teen (Jun 4, 2011)

*Tesco*

We parked overnight in the Tesco in Birr in Southern Ireland - the store manager was very helpfull even gave advice of the safest part of the Car park overlooked by the security Cameras.  We went in to the store for provisions and had a wonderful quiet night.


----------



## mre1f (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

Working all over the country, we do a lot of driving and usually need somewhere quiet to rest for the night.  We find 24 hour super markets great for this, we always arrive later than 20:00 and leave no later than 08:00.  So far we've only found Tesco and Asda's to park in although we've yet to encounter any problems.







I guess for us, having a stealth camper certainly helps.  We don't usually open the roof windows at all either, only if I happen to be attempting to cook


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Jun 12, 2011)

I think that's the key to getting away with parking overnight in built-up areas, arrive late and leave early before you're really noticed.

Gary


----------



## Kontiki (Jun 12, 2011)

Much easier to do this in a stealth camper, can't pretend to be anything but a motorhome in a 7 metre coachbuilt van :mad2: When we had a home built Renault Trafic we could easily go unnoticed.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 12, 2011)

dont be shy you should still get away with it. i do it and if my mate is with me imagine my truck and then a bright purple daf ex prison truck . we try to blend in but its difficult . think we saw you a coupleyears ago kontiki in portugal . think we passed in one of the narrow street villages on the coast. if it was you ,you cant forget our trucks. stick out like sore thumbs but get left alone . works for us.


----------



## Firefox (Jun 13, 2011)

Usually the ones which have parking restrictions are because they are very near to town centres and the regular shoppers can't get a place.

Otherwise I have found this is fine. Just select a quite corner. I go stealth so it is quite easy but if I was in what was obviously a motorhome, I guess I'd probably ask permission.


----------



## pod (Jun 13, 2011)

*pix*

Hi,
new on this forum, so hope this gets to  you.
when stoping in London, check your emmissions, this can be done by going on the london local government site, it will tell you if you are ok or not, if you are, print it off, so you can show it if anyone asks.
Red Lion square is the best kept secret in London, so please do not tell anyone haha.,
unless parking has changed since last year, you can park overnight on a saturday and stay all day sunday.the square is just off holbourne high street, also you can go to st mary college in e.1 there is a car park at the back of the college, no one really knows it is there. very occassionally during holiday times there are security guards there, bung them a beer and free tea in the morning, usually works!!


----------

